# Yellow eggs/seeds in horses poo



## Wundahorse (28 July 2013)

Have noticed lots of tiny yellow,what looks like eggs or seeds in the poo of some of the horses at the yard.As this was first spotted when one of the horses pooed on the yard,there is no way anything had come along and laid eggs in it.Have tried to Google this but found no answers,and today asked the lady at the feed merchants where they sell wormers.She was equally stumped.So far no bots have been spotted on any of the horses.Tomorrow i am sending a faecal sample just to check for worms.There is no anal irritation in any of the horses which i hope rules out pin worms.
Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## JillA (28 July 2013)

I have found some odd things in horses poo this year - several weeks ago there were what looked like small roundworms in the droppings from a 13 year old gelding (roundworms normally only infest immature horses and ponies). This prompted me to get a local specialist who is very knowledgeable and does on site FECs, this horse had NO discernible eggs, as did the others except for the 34 yr old who had just ONE in the sample, which was puzzling if the grazing is clean. 
Then a few days ago we found what looked like tiny white grubs in one in the field (can't recall whose that may have been), which were wriggling. I can only suppose they were environmental, we poo pick daily but several hours would be long enough I guess for something to invade. You could ask Gill at Westgate Labs, or the helpful man at Abbey Diagnostics?


----------



## keeperscottage (28 July 2013)

Blowflies - guarantee it! Nothing wrong with your horse but as soon as it "deposits" the blowflies will lay hundreds of eggs on it which by tomorrow will be maggots in the droppings.....just as they laid eggs on our elderly rabbit, Pimms, last week and resulted in her being put to sleep due to fly strike despite daily checks of "bunny bots". Poor old Pimms - but there's nothing wrong with the droppings you refer to and I speak with almost fifty years with horses (started early!).


----------



## Wundahorse (29 July 2013)

Hope to get the result of the faecal egg count tomorrow so at least i will know what the hell it is.One of the horses did a fresh poo on the yard which contained these yellow eggs/seeds which suggests they are something internal.Still can't see anything in the affected paddocks though.


----------



## keeperscottage (1 August 2013)

Any results yet? Really interested!

KC x


----------



## katherine1975 (2 August 2013)

I'm interested as well. I poo pick everyday and find the same as you but I think they are from Blowflies as keeperscottage says. Our horse worm counts always come back as zero, so I always thought they were from some kind of fly laying them afterwards.


----------



## midogrey (2 August 2013)

Hi, if they are perfectly round and you have clover then possibly clover seed, we had it last year when horses where on grazing with clover


----------



## Wundahorse (2 August 2013)

Worm count has come back and indicated a medium red worm egg content;200 gm.
Have now wormed with Pramox,as advised by the Lab, as need to do this next month anyway and it avoids having to worm twice.Incidentally there is a lot of clover around this year.I also wondered if the hot weather is responsible for increasing the red worm eggs,as usually the horses have a zero count and no other horses graze their paddocks.I poo pick every day,twice in one paddock as my section D mare lives out.The other two are stabled at night.
Thanks or all the advice and comments,it had all of us baffled.


----------



## cocacola (3 October 2013)

Hi, I just found the same thing in my ponies droppings - did the yellow eggs disappear after you wormed with Paramox? 

Been trawling the internet for answers but this thread seems to be the only thing that comes up! The 'eggs' were in a fresh dropping and were present literally the moment she did it so it can't be a fly coming along and laying on it.


----------



## claribella (3 October 2013)

Are you sure its not something they've eaten. My girl has circular yellow white things in her poo but they are from the seeds of those flowers that have a long stem but a long brown furry top. When I was a kid we would play pop off your head with them? Could it be the same. Sorry description not great


----------



## Borderreiver (3 October 2013)

Yellow seed like eggs are fly eggs even in fresh droppings. Horse worm eggs are microscopic and can't be seen by the naked eye. Small white worms will be pinworms not roundworms, Westgate can advise. White grubs in poo are beetle larvae or maggots. Hope that helps.


----------



## Wundahorse (3 October 2013)

Thanks i did wonder but felt confused as they were freshley deposited. Does it mean they ingest fly eggs?


----------



## Landcruiser (3 October 2013)

No, it just means the flies are bloody quick! I've often seen them too, on very fresh droppings.


----------



## Wundahorse (4 October 2013)

The yellow eggs were already in the poo when finlay evacuated his bowels. Not sure the flies were that quick. That was the baffling thing.


----------



## keeperscottage (4 October 2013)

Borderreiver - just as I said weeks ago - blow fly eggs! Don't pick up the droppings until the next day and they will be full of maggots! One of my numpty liveries was picking up droppings and squealed "Someone's horse has worms!" - no just blow fly maggots!


----------



## samuelhorse (7 October 2013)

mine worried me a week or two ago, same thing, looked like worms/eggs - turned out to be rosehip seeds he had been scoffing in hedgerow ! x


----------



## cocacola (7 October 2013)

Ok, we wormed with Equest just in case but discovered that the 'eggs' were indeed clover seeds! Thought they had already flowered and seeded but picked one of the dead head flowers off a nearby plant and deep inside these individual little parcels were the small yellow things identical to that in the droppings. Mystery solved!!! 

If you're confused if anything you find in droppings is seeds or eggs you could always plant one and see if anything grows!


----------



## Wundahorse (7 October 2013)

cocacola said:



			Ok, we wormed with Equest just in case but discovered that the 'eggs' were indeed clover seeds! Thought they had already flowered and seeded but picked one of the dead head flowers off a nearby plant and deep inside these individual little parcels were the small yellow things identical to that in the droppings. Mystery solved!!! 

If you're confused if anything you find in droppings is seeds or eggs you could always plant one and see if anything grows!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks cocacola,mystery solved.


----------

